# .html immer als iframe



## The_S (12. Dez 2006)

Morgen,

ich habe ein html document (nennen wir es iframe.html), welches ich in einem anderen html document (index.html) über ein iframe darstelle. Jetzt kann es ja passieren, dass der Benutzer den direkten Link zu iframe.html eingibt oder irgendwie (Suchmaschine) darauf weitergeleitet wird. In diesem Fall würde ich gerne auf index.html weiterleiten, da mir sonst die Navigation außenrum fehlt. Weiß jemand wie ich das realisieren kann? Optimal wäre natürlich noch, wenn dann in dem iframe der index.html schon die iframe.html angezeigt wird (im iframe in index.html werden verschiedene html-dateien angezeigt). Aber fürs 1. würde auch einfach eine Weiterleitung an die index.html ausreichen. Danke!


----------



## dieta (12. Dez 2006)

Das könnte so klappen:

```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
    if(top.location == self.location)
    {
        //Fensterwird nicht in einem Frame angezeigt
        top.location.href = "index.html";
    }
//-->
</script>
```
Ich weis jetzt nicht, ob das auch mit IFrames klappt, die sollten aber eigentlich keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Dez 2006)

Wie wärs mit new Weiterleitung in der .htaccess (mod_rewrite mein ich)? Könntest ja sowas in der Art machen (ungetestet):

```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} != index.html
RewriteRule .*\.html index.html [QSA,R]
```
Oder evtl. index.php statt html, und dann per Query-String auswählen, was in den iframe kommt. Sähe ungefähr so aus:

```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -f
RewriteRule (.*)\.html index.php?requested=$1 [QSA,R]
```


----------



## The_S (12. Dez 2006)

@dieta

Probier ich morgen mal aus, thx.

@IllI

htaccess => :bahnhof:
php => hm, muss gucken ob das bei mein billig, kostenlos Webspace zur Verfügung steht 

Danke euch beiden, meld mich morgen nomma.


----------



## The_S (13. Dez 2006)

Die JavaScript Lösung funktioniert  . Thx.

@IllI, mich würde immernoch interessieren wie das mit htaccess funktioniern soll


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Dez 2006)

Naja, bei "billig, kostenlos Webspace" wahrscheinlich gar nicht 

Aber wenn da ein Apache läuft, und mod_rewrite eingeschaltet ist, kann man über bestimmte Kommandos in der .htaccess Weiterleitungen machen.
Das erste von mir hätte gehießen: Wenn Dateiname nicht index.html, jeden Dateinamen der auf html endet in index.html ändern, Browser neu laden lassen (ohne den Parameter R würde einfach intern auf index.html zugegriffen).
Das zweite: Wenn es ne Datei ist und auf html endet, in index.php ändern und in den QueryString einbauen, was der User wollte.


----------



## The_S (13. Dez 2006)

billig Webspace  . Evtl. kommt später mal n Tomcat


----------

